

Ask HN: Did you receive the Oculus DK2? - logotype

I ordered Mar 19, 2014 09:21 AM PDT.<p>Shipping company contacted me today and they will deliver it tomorrow.<p>My location: Shanghai, China
======
logotype
With some delays, I finally got it today.

------
logotype
Very excited, of course :)

